
Open-sourcing gVisor, a sandboxed container runtime - lima
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/05/Open-sourcing-gVisor-a-sandboxed-container-runtime.htmlhttps://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/05/Open-sourcing-gVisor-a-sandboxed-container-runtime.html
======
crudbug
They reimplemented rump kernel ideas in Go.

